# First Brux and Boggle



## Little Bit (Jul 25, 2014)

[SUB]After having my boys about a week and a half now, I have finally achieved my first brux and boggle from Gizmo! I'm such a happy rat mommy! Gadget is still getting to know me, and is having a difficult time dealing with his dislike for people, but we are getting there slowly. I'm so happy Gizmo has warmed up to me though![/SUB]


----------

